# ســــلسله لأشهر معمــــــاريين فى العـــــالم ..... !!! لعيونــــــكم.!!



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
______
اولا وقبل اى شئ 
احب اقول ان الموضوع ده معظمه منقول 
حتى اكون قد رضيت ضميرى 

هنا ان شاء الله هنضع كل ما يخص اشهر المعماريين فى العالم
ويا رب تساعدونى فى كده 
:56:.......​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*اولا : المعماريه زاها حديد*

Zaha Hadid



 
ولدت فى بغداد 1950 ، حصلت على درجة
علمية فى الرياضيات من الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت 1971 - ودرست فى معهد العمارة فى لندن من 1972 - 1977 وحصلت منه على دبلوما فى 1977 ، كونت مجموعة اوما مع بعض المعماريين وذلك حتى عام 1980 ، بعد ذلك إستقلت بذاتها ومنذ بداية عام 1977 – 1987 كانت رئيسة إتحاد المعماريين الأمريكين وحصلت على عام 1987 على درجة أستاذة زائرة لجامعة كولمبيا - نيويورك وعام 1988 على نفس الدرجة لجامعة هاردفارد ، من اشهر مبانيها :
مبنى هيئة المطافى - نيويورك 1985 مجموعة مباني I.B.A. – برلين - 1989 - فيلا الهاجورى 1992 والكثير من الاعمال المعمارية ​ 

موقعها الشخصي
http://www.zaha-hadid.com/​ 
Zaha Hadid Complete Buildings and Projects





لتحميل الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/1614887...did__Complete_Buildings_and_Projects.html?s=1​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*.... متابعة زها حديد ....*

ZAHA HADID works 

planet Architecture series 





​CD-ROM
+video interviews ~60min
+VR panoramas
+Photographs
+Paintings
+Models
+Drawing
+Renderings
+Computer Animations​
للتحميل من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/users/L2UET7


The Pritzker Architecture Prize

Zaha Hadid (2004






حجم الملف: 8 MB
للتحميل
http://www.savefile.com/files/891860

....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*... متابعة زها حديد ....*

Science center Phaeno in Wolfsburg

ZAHA.HADID






Pdf+Images+Video

حجم الملف: 60 MB
للتحميل
الجزء الاول : http://www.savefile.com/files/897777
الجزء الثانى: http://www.savefile.com/files/897886
الجزء الثالث: http://www.savefile.com/files/898958
الجزء الرابع: http://www.savefile.com/files/900391
الجزء الخامس: http://www.savefile.com/files/900593
......​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*... متابعة زها حديد ....*

Betile Museum 
​
ZAHA HADID


High Resolution Photo





حجم الملف:2.5 MB
للتحميـــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/903278
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*... متابعة زها حديد ....*

El Croquis 1992-1995 
​
Zaha Hadid 





size :25Mb
للتحميــــل
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=XAMUH47L
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*... متابعة زها حديد ....*


Zaha Hadid 
Skizzen Sketches Architecture -by Zellweger





size :55Mb
للتحميــــل
الجزء الاول: http://www.savefile.com/files/903500
الجزء الثانى: http://www.savefile.com/files/903923
الجزء الثالث: http://www.savefile.com/files/905911
الجزء الرابع: http://www.savefile.com/files/906009
الجزء الخامس: http://www.savefile.com/files/906071

....

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*المعماري رافاييل مونيو...Rafael Moneo !!!*

المعماري رافاييل مونيو
​
Rafael Moneo





​

Rafael Moneo (born May 9, 1937) is a Spanish architect. He was born in Tudela, Spain, and won the Pritzker Prize for architecture in 1996. He studied at the ETSAM, Technical University of Madrid (UPM) from which he received his architectural degree in 1961. From 1958 to 1961 he worked in the office in Madrid of the architect Francisco Javier Sáenz de Oíza. He has taught architecture at various locations around the world and from 1985 to 1990 was the chairman of Harvard Graduate School of Design. In 1997, he became Academic Numerary in the Royal Academy of Fine Arts of San Fernando in Madrid in May 1997.

Spanish constructions of his design include the renovation of the Villahermosa Palace in Madrid, the National Museum of Roman Art in Mérida, Spain, an expansion of the Atocha Railway Station (also in Madrid), the Diestre Factory in Zaragoza, Pilar and Joan Miró Fundation in Mallorca the headquarters of the Bankinter (again, in Madrid), Town Hall in Logroño.

Some of Moneo's prominent works in the US include the Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels in Los Angeles, the Davis Art Museum at Wellesley College in Massachusetts and the Museum of Fine Arts, Houston. Moneo also designed a building for Rhode Island School of Design, the Chace Center, that is expected to enter the construction phase in late 2006.


.....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض اعمال المعماري رافاييل مونيو








Pdf file
Size: 6MB

للتحمـــيل
http://www.savefile.com/files/910701

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*تابعــة رافاييل مونيو .....*

مخططات اتوكاد تفصيلية لمبنى عالمي

:: kursaal :: 

​
Architecture building details plans cad.dwg Rafael Moneo
​











Size: 6 MB
للتحميـــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/912109

ملاحظة / لفتح ملفات الاوتوكاد تحتاج الى اصدار 2004 وما فوق لفتح الملفات ،او ان تقوم بتحويل الملفات الى اصدار اقل (2000) باستخدام برامج ​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*المعماري نورمان فوستر Norman Foster.......*

المعماري نورمان فوستر 

Norman Foster





ولد فوستر في مدينة مانشستر في إنجلترا 1935 ودرس في جامعة مانشستر قسم العمارة 1956 - 1961 وفى جامعة بيل حيث اخذ الأستاذية 1962 ، كان شريكاً لوندي فوستر وريتشارد روجرز 1963 - 1967 في لندن ، بعد 1967 كان ضمن مجموعة فوستر وشركاءه في لندن أيضا ، أهم مبانيه بيت نورمان ووندي فوستر - لندن 1979 ، وحجرة العرض في ريجينت ستريت - لندن 1074 ، مكتب مدير شركة I.B.M. - هاستر 1971 ، حصل فوستر على عديد من الجوائز على أعماله التي نشرت عالمياً سواء كان في الكتب أو المجلات الدورية 

الوقـــع الشخصى
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Practice/Default.aspx​
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

British Museum

Norman Foster







pdf 
Size: 30 MB
للتحميـــــل
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=TOVAM3ZM

.....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

Commerzbank
A Sustainable Skyscraper
​
Norman Foster






Pdf 
size: 1.8 MB
للتحميـــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/953812
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

The Pritzker Arquitecture Prize

Norman Foster -1999





Size: 2.9 MB
Pdf, 61 Page

للتحميـــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/962941


​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

مخطط اتوكاد
Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank
Norman Foster






Size: 900 KB
للتحميـــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/984415
.....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

Building the Gherkin
​
Norman foster









Swiss 2005
Director/Writer: Mirjam von Arx 
Camera: Fred Rotkopf 
Cast: Norman Foster, Sara Fox, Peter Wynne Rees

89 min full-length film
resolution 576 x 432 in MPEG 4
language english (german subbed)

:::description, trailer, info:::

Building the Gherkin
http://www.buildingthegherkin.com/



::ownload::
1:
http://rapidshare.com/files/32654954/luemmelinlondon.part1.rar 

2: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32706623/luemmelinlondon.part2.rar

3:
http://rapidshare.com/files/32841230/luemmelinlondon.part3.rar

4:
http://rapidshare.com/files/32826843/luemmelinlondon.part4.rar

5:
http://rapidshare.com/files/32742867/luemmelinlondon.part5.rar

6:
http://rapidshare.com/files/32721798/luemmelinlondon.part6.rar


:::pass: doku.dl.am:::​
......
:5::15::5:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متــــابعة Norman Foster.....*

Sir
Norman Foster






ملف رائع يحتوي على الكثير من اعمال المعماري الشهير نورمان فوستر 





Page: 72
Size: 16 MB
​
Download
http://www.savefile.com/files/1002534
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

Richard Meier
​
*ريتشارد ماير*










Richard Meier (born October 12, 1934 in Newark, New Jersey) is an influential, contemporary American architect known for his rationalist designs and the use of the colour white.

He earned a Bachelor of Architecture degree from Cornell University in 1957, worked for Skidmore, Owings and Merrill briefly in 1959, and then for Marcel Breuer for three years, prior to starting his own practice in New York in 1963. Identified as one of The New York Five in 1972, his commission of the Getty Center Museum in Los Angeles, California catapulted his popularity among the mainstream.

Much of Meier's work builds on the work of the architectural masters of the early to mid-20th century- especially that of Le Corbusier and, in particular, Le Corbusier's early phase. In fact, it might be said that Meier has probably built more using Corbusier's ideas than anyone, including Le Corbusier himself[citation needed]. Meier expanded many ideas evident in Le Corbusier's work, particularly the Villa Savoye and the Swiss Pavilion.

His work also reflects the influences of other master designers such as Mies Van der Rohe and, in some instances, Frank Lloyd Wright and Luis Barrag?n (without the colour)[citation needed]. White has been used in many architectural landmark buildings throughout history, including Cathedrals and the white-washed villages of the mediterranean region--in Spain, southern Italy and Greece.

.......
:16::15::16:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متابعة :Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

Church Rome, Italy
Richard Meier











Pdf
Size: 400KB
للتحميـــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/1039363

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متابعة :Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

CASA SALTZMAN HOUSE 
Richard Meier


مخطط اتوكاد 3D








Size: 600 KB
للتحميــــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/1042461

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متابعة :Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

Architecture interview
Richard Meier_February 2002













ملف فيديو + ملف وورد 

Size: 4.77MB

للتحميــــــــل
http://www.savefile.com/files/1060074

....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متابعة :Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

RICHARD MEIER 2003









Pdf format
Size: 10 MB

للتحميـــــــل:
http://www.savefile.com/files/1065668


......​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*متابعة :Richard Meier ..ريتشارد ماير ....*

Richard Meier
Philip Jodidio





pdf , 56Mb

للتحميــــل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2106741/Philip_Jodidio_-_Richard_Meier.rar

.......
:56:​


----------



## الصبا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود جبار 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك الصبا 
ويا رب دايما مواضيعى تعجبكوا 
وتفيدكوا دايما


----------



## بنار اسيا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقة اروعتنا بمجهودك العظيمبوركت وجزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خير 
وننتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظر منك المزيد من المفاجأة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى بنار وشكرا لكلامك الجميل 
ويا رب دايما ابقى عند حسن ظنكم فيا ويا رب دايما تستفيدو من موضوعات 
واكرر شكرى على كلامك الجميل....
وجارى البحث على ما هو جديد


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موفق دائما انشاء الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكى ليه اخت دكتوره معماريه
ومبـــــــــارك على التميز 
واسف على تأخرى فى التهنئه 
انا لسه ملاحظ دلوقتى 
ويا رب دايما فى تقدم...
ومشكوره على مرورك ومتابعتك...


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اعـــادة تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكرك يا عزيزي وائل ، مشاركتك جاده ومفيده ، وتدل على ذوق عالٍ في الاختيار والتتبع ، أدعو لك بالتوفيق في دراستك ، وفي غوصك في الاعماق تستجلب الخير والمعرفة للجميع.


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير

وشكرا جدا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> أشكرك يا عزيزي وائل ، مشاركتك جاده ومفيده ، وتدل على ذوق عالٍ في الاختيار والتتبع ، أدعو لك بالتوفيق في دراستك ، وفي غوصك في الاعماق تستجلب الخير والمعرفة للجميع.


 
.....
لا شكـــر على واجب استـــــاذ فيصـــل
وده اقـــل واجب اقدر اقدمه للمنتدى الهايــــل
والجميل والمفيد للجميع
وبجد نفسى المنتدى يكون احسن منتدى 
:20:
بجد مشكـــور على مرورك 
وان شاء الله اقدر اقدملكم الاحسن بأذن الله:85:
تحيـــاتى لك:84:
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــوره*



روعه قال:


> الله يجزيك كل الخير
> 
> وشكرا جدا


 

مشكوره على مرورك 
ويا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك:20:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*Ken Yeang....*





Ken Yeang....





Ken Yeang....


......










































































































يتبـــــــع...
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*Ken Yeang.....*


















































​


----------



## أبوأيوب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يا أخ وائل وجزاك الله خيرا وأعانك في دراستك


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخي على المجهود المبدع........
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكـــــــورين 
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبكوا
وجارى البحث


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية اخ وائل على جهدك الرائع وجزاك الله عنه خيرا وتحية من القلب الى البطلة العراقية زها حديد وتحية لكل العقول المبدعة من بلادي بلاد الرافدين


----------



## م*معمارية (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع والمتميز وبجد الف شكر


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووورين على تقدير المجهود 
وان شاء الله دايما اقدملكم كل ما هو مفيد
بس متنســــوش تدعولـــــــــى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> أشكرك يا عزيزي وائل ، مشاركتك جاده ومفيده ، وتدل على ذوق عالٍ في الاختيار والتتبع ، أدعو لك بالتوفيق في دراستك ، وفي غوصك في الاعماق تستجلب الخير والمعرفة للجميع.


 

مشكــــــــور استــــاذى على المرور 
وبجد ده شرف ليه 
ومتشكر على الدعوه الحلوه دى 
وان شاء الله موزاضيعى تعجبكوا 
تحيـــــاتى لك
​


----------



## azab1988 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*Santiago Calatrava*

لقد نسيت الاسبانى Santiago Calatrava وهو فى نظرى من افضل معماريين العالم حاليا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santiago_Calatrava
http://www.calatrava.com
http://www.thechicagospire.com :20:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووور عزب 
على الاضافه الجميله
ويا ريت لو انا نسيت حد تانى فكرنى 
علشان اجمع حجات ليه


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أضـيف هذا الموقع المميز (في رأيي) تحية للزميل وائل إيراجون الذي طال غيابه بالفعـل .
دعواتي لك وائل بالتوفيق في دراستك .


----------



## nassima tartar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

chercher moi l'architecte oskar liniaire . gorge pompido . walter gropis ...howard .


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم
لقد افزعني جدا ما ذكرته عن المعماريين في عصرنا الحالي
اريد ان اعرف هل نسيت ام تناسيت المعمارين العرب فلم تذكر منهم سوي زاها حداد 
وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر (المهندس حسن فتحي الحائز علي جوائز عالمية عدة واول من نادي بتوافق البيئة مع التصميم)
اما المهندس محمود عبد الحليم صاحب اكبر معماري في لندن ومصمم مكتبة الاسكندرية العظيمة.
برجاء ذكرهم في تقريرك القيم.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (11 يناير 2009)

حسن مشهور قال:


> أضـيف هذا الموقع المميز (في رأيي) تحية للزميل وائل إيراجون الذي طال غيابه بالفعـل .
> دعواتي لك وائل بالتوفيق في دراستك .


 
يااااااااااه بقالى كتير اوى مبشوفكش يا بشمهندس حسن
والله وحشنى موووووووووووت
ووحشنى المنتدى اوى بس والله الدراسه وخدى وقته كله معلش 
اعذورونى 

وبجد بجد متشكر على تحيتك ليه 

والف الف الف مبرررررررررررروك على التميز 


​


----------



## نسيمة الجزائر (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم.
انا نسيمة... من الجزائر العاصمة.
جديدة معكم.
و قد اعجبني كثيرا هدا الملتقى الدي يضم الاخوان و الاخوات العرب.

اما فيما يخص موضوعك الاخ الكريم فاني اشكرك و بارك الله فيك على هده المشاركة الجد قيمة.
و اطلب منك ادا لاقيت احد الكتب الالكترونية بالغة الفرنسية فلا تحرمنا منها خاصة اني اتقنها احسن من الانجليزية.

مشكور​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (9 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك اخت نسمه 
الاهم انه يكون افادك بأى شئ 
اما بخصوص الكتب باللغه الفرنسيه 
ان شاء الله هخصص موضوع هتلاقى فيه كتب باللغه العربيه 
بس ممكن الموضوع ده يتأخر شويه
..
واكرر شكرى ليكى


----------



## med89 (10 فبراير 2009)

والله صعب وصف مجهوداتك ......
بارك الله فيك اخي.........


----------



## archi_n1 (11 مايو 2010)

CASA SALTZMAN HOUSE 
Richard Meier



can you plz send me another link for
bcz its not opening


----------



## salah_6666 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا يااخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------

